# Who’s Feeding the Bears Snake River?



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

Kickinback said:


> Sorry for the long post I threw in the stories for content.
> The last two times I have run the Snake we’ve have bears come into camp looking for a handouts. Before this we would see bears but they either would run from us or would just ignore us.
> In October we were hunting and camping at Battle Creek, a small bear (150#) came into camp we yelled and then threw rocks at it. He left for a few hours then he came back. Nothing seemed to scare him off, so we ended up firing a couple of shots over his head and he ran away. But as we were packing up in the morning he showed up again.
> In July at Brush Creek a cinnamon bear with two cubs came into camp. I threw rocks at it and it actually chased the rocks and smelling them. Obviously someone has fed the bear, and she was expecting me to throw food to her. After the rocks she kept coming toward us with the cubs and 15 yards away watching. I grab an oar and put it between me and the bear. I used the end of it to fling some sand onto the bear and it turned and ran for about ten feet then started walking the cubs quickly followed. I was really surprised that turned her.
> Have I just been lucky? Are more people feeding them? I just never had bear problems like that on the snake before. To me it’s different if they are trying to get into your cooler while your sleeping vs coming toward you showing no fear of people.


way too many people are doing it. It is going to get some bears killed, and unfortunately may get some folks hurt. 

NFL player, Idaho native, bear-feeding video decried | The Spokesman-Review


----------



## cnalder (Jul 7, 2016)

I’ve been floating Hells for over 20 years and bears coming into/through camps has been common. I’d argue they are somewhat used to peoples presence but I have never had one go through any gear looking for food. I used to carry a hand gun but quit many years ago. I’ve had them walk right through the kitchen and had them walk by the boats but have never had them get into anything. 

In my experiences I don’t see evidence of being fed or getting into human food. If so they would be getting into camps nightly much like CA. Bears looking for handouts hang around and go through your stuff. On Hells they are used to being around humans though.


----------



## Grifgav (Jun 20, 2011)

cnalder said:


> I’ve been floating Hells for over 20 years and bears coming into/through camps has been common. I’d argue they are somewhat used to peoples presence but I have never had one go through any gear looking for food. I used to carry a hand gun but quit many years ago. I’ve had them walk right through the kitchen and had them walk by the boats but have never had them get into anything.
> 
> In my experiences I don’t see evidence of being fed or getting into human food. If so they would be getting into camps nightly much like CA. Bears looking for handouts hang around and go through your stuff. On Hells they are used to being around humans though.


My experience has been somewhat difference. I have done a ton of trips in Hells Canyon and have rarely NOT seen at least one bear. However, I can count on one hand the number of times I have encountered one in camp that wasn't either passing through (in a hurry) or eating berries when we showed up and immediately left. I have seen other people throwing them fish from their boats, but have always discouraged folks on the trips I was on from doing it. 

The bears down there do get some hunting pressure, which usually keeps them cautious, which is how I personally like them. I have always carried bear spray and occasionally a side arm (when the berries are ripe), but have never had to use either.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

Hmm…bear meat makes great chili.


----------



## BenSlaughter (Jun 16, 2017)

It wasn't me. I haven't run the snake in years.

But it sounds like good opportunity for bear hunt'n!


----------



## TennesseeMatt (Jul 21, 2005)

Wallrat,

Do you have a recipe of preference? I have a about a pound of bear in the freezer from a friend.

Matt


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

TennesseeMatt said:


> Wallrat,
> 
> Do you have a recipe of preference? I have a about a pound of bear in the freezer from a friend.
> 
> Matt


Recipes? No, sorry. I never cook savory meals with a plan. So it’s never the same thing twice.


----------



## Pokitren (5 mo ago)

Kickinback said:


> Sorry for the long post I threw in the stories for content.
> The last two times I have run the Snake we’ve have bears come into camp looking for a handouts. Before this we would see bears but they either would run from us or would just ignore us.
> In October we were hunting and camping at Battle Creek, a small bear (150#) came into camp we yelled and then threw rocks at it. He left for a few hours then he came back. Nothing seemed to scare him off, so we ended up firing a couple of shots over his head and he ran away. But as we were packing up in the morning he showed up again.
> In July at Brush Creek a cinnamon bear with two cubs came into camp. I threw rocks at it and it actually chased the rocks and smelling them. Obviously someone has fed the bear, and she was expecting me to throw food to her. After the rocks she kept coming toward us with the cubs and 15 yards away watching. I grab an oar and put it between me and the bear. I used the end of it to fling some sand onto the bear and it turned and ran for about ten feet then started walking the cubs quickly followed. I was really surprised that turned her.
> ...


Theoretically, could it be that bears have a food shortage in the wild and come to humans because they have a history of foraging?

P.S. Will there soon be no wildlife left?


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Pokitren said:


> P.S. Will there soon be no wildlife left?


If the local state wildlife agency is managing correctly they will out live us as a spices.


----------



## Riverlife (11 mo ago)

westwatercuban said:


> If the local state wildlife agency is managing correctly they will out live us as a spices.


Isn’t that kind of contradictory assessment by it’s own definition? Unless said wildlife management agency is taken over by bears prior to our own extinction? 🤔


----------



## westwatercuban (May 19, 2021)

Riverlife said:


> Isn’t that kind of contradictory assessment by it’s own definition? Unless said wildlife management agency is taken over by bears prior to our own extinction? 🤔


Wildlife management is super complex. And very dependent on the local region. If wildlife isn’t managed, certain spices will be over hunted (either by predators or humans), and others will over produce and eventually put strain on the eco-system. Not all of them will die, but some may go extinct. Where others will have massive population booms. 

For example: New Zealand
Deer and a few other spices were brought over for sport. Well..they don’t have natural predators there..so if we fell of the face of the earth they would over populate. Will most likely eat all the food and make them go extinct in the process.

I guess what I should have said was Wildlife isn’t going anywhere. We live in a time where managing agencies work really hard to keep spices manageable and healthy. The gunnison sage grouse is a great example of this. If we fall of the face of the earth then natural selection will take its course.


----------



## gravelroad (Jul 16, 2021)

westwatercuban said:


> Wildlife management is super complex. And very dependent on the local region. If wildlife isn’t managed, certain spices will be over hunted (either by predators or humans), and others will over produce and eventually put strain on the eco-system. Not all of them will die, but some may go extinct. Where others will have massive population booms.
> 
> For example: New Zealand
> Deer and a few other spices were brought over for sport. Well..they don’t have natural predators there..so if we fell of the face of the earth they would over populate. Will most likely eat all the food and make them go extinct in the process.
> ...


So, you're saying the search for spices led to the demise of many species? 😀


----------



## Taku (Apr 7, 2016)

Bear spray. Read the articles and use it as necessary. Nough said.


----------



## Wallrat (Jan 19, 2021)

A study was done of every reported bear attack for which reliable information could be found. Bear spray, caliber of weapon, fatalities, all were quantified. Guns were more successful at ending bear attacks. It’s a huge amount of statistics to go through, and very enlightening. From what I recall, bear spray is substantially less effective than a weapon. Not meaning to start a fight with you, but hinting that spray solves the bear attack problem (which I assume is what you meant?), isn’t quite correct.
Ok. While looking for the study, I found another of Tom Smith’s studies saying spray is more effective. So maybe I’m completely wrong. IDK.
I finally found the one I was looking for. Both seem to be done by Tom Smith:


https://westernwildlife.org/wp-content/uploads/2017/11/efficacy-of-firearms-for-bear-deterrence_in_alaska-2012-Tom-Smith-Bear-spray-Deterrent.pdf


----------



## Taku (Apr 7, 2016)

Part of the difference is in the efficacy of deployment and whether the person is competent enough with firearms to use them effectively under duress - which most people are not. Having had three friends use bear spray on grizzlies while hunting - they all agree that that the spray was far easier to use and was effective than trying to use their firearm. All three encounters had the bear within 20' of them.


----------

